
Walmart reportedly telling partners/suppliers to not use Amazon Web Services - jdcarter
http://fortune.com/2017/06/21/walmart-amazon-whole-foods/
======
jdcarter
Here's the original WSJ article, but it's paywalled:

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/wal-mart-to-vendors-get-off-
ama...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/wal-mart-to-vendors-get-off-amazons-
cloud-1498037402)

